# convertir número binario a BCD



## cnger (May 22, 2007)

hola a todos, bien necesito pasar un número binario a BCD para luego mostrarlo en dysplays pero las soluciones que encuentro son usando pic y no sé como se usan estos.


----------



## mabauti (May 22, 2007)

checa si en tu tienda local venden los DM74185 (o SN74185)


----------



## cnger (May 23, 2007)

gracias mabauti

el DM 74185 ó el SN74185 ¿no los tengo que programar? y cuál es la diferencia entre uno y otro


----------



## mabauti (May 23, 2007)

no, no los tienes que programar. Descarga la hoja de datos , ahi viene el esquema de conexion.


----------

